
Linux 5.7-Rc1 Marks More Than 915k Commits, 28.4M Lines in Source Tree - caution
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-5.7-rc1-Stats
======
nnx
> While Linus Torvalds continues being the most prolific author with around
> 3.7% of the commits

AFAIK this is mostly merge commits though.

